# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Virtual Private Networks

## tim

VPN's, do I really need one?  What's a good one for traveling to St. B with my Mac laptop?  Does one have to use a VPN with Slingbox on St. B?

----------


## JEK

Start here

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...854#post964854

----------


## JEK

Next read here;

https://smartdns.com/blog/1582/smart...ete-beginners/

----------


## andynap

Or you can cut thru all the above and look here  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vpn-...27593140?mt=12

----------


## JEK

I'm thinking that a VPN isn't they way to go if you are only interested in allowing content to play by region shifting. The DNS solution seems better as there is less overhead. All the services are getting smarter about this and many block the popular VPN's IP addresses just as they block non-US IP addresses.

----------


## JEK

> Does one have to use a VPN with Slingbox on St. B?



 Screen Shot 2016-12-07 at 12.09.43 PM.jpg

----------


## tim

Appears I'll be okay with SlingPlayer.  Thanks.

----------


## JEK

Kimberly has had her issues with the Sling, but it is possibly user induced.

----------

